# Schools in Dubai



## Taz

Can any one help? We have 2 children and want to know how much schools cost per year in UK pound. Thanks Tara


----------



## Geordie Armani

how old are they, my three year olds school is 26,000 dhs a year


----------



## Taz

*children*



Geordie Armani said:


> how old are they, my three year olds school is 26,000 dhs a year


My Children are 6 and 8 thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 

this link will take you to the schools in the UAE, most fees are on their websites. You are looking at in the region of 70,000 dhs a year - approx 10,000 quid. You need to get these covered in your 'package' requirements.


----------



## Big Al & Family

Hi there . could you tell me whats 'package'requirements?????


----------



## Geordie Armani

as an expat relocating to another country your employer will provide you with a package 

Salary
Housing allowance
schooling
medical
flights
car/phone depending on the position etc


----------



## Big Al & Family

hi there ....... thanks for that , have you got any other website that we can go onto, whats its like to live in Dubai......that kind of thing??????


----------



## froggy

*Best Schools in Dubai*

Hi, We will be moving to Dubai next summer 2010. I have two kids, who will be 6 and 4 by then. I would appreciate advice on schools in Dubai. Which ones (english speaking ones) are generally considered the best? 
We currently live in London where St Pauls and Westminster are condsidered some of the top ones. 
We would find accomodation depending on the location of the school.

I have never lived in the Middle East ( so far only Asia and South America) so any advice would be greatly appreciated it.


----------



## sgilli3

Hi, and welcome to the forum,

There are many schools in Dubai to choose from ( all are English speaking- apart from local government schools- which you can not attend)

It is hard to say what is a good school, as every parent has different ideas, as to what makes an excellent school.

Some factors to help decide on a school would be:

What curriculum are you after ( eg: British, US, IB etc)

You may need to put your childrens names on a few waiting lists ( though, Im sure there will be many people leaving at the end of this school year- but you will still need to register at a few schools).
There will be a cost involved in doing so.
Most schools have entrance tests.

The fees are quite high, so as to where you enroll your child, may also be dependent on how large your education budget is.

Most people tend to live or work close to their childrens school, to avoid having a long commute each day.

Do you have an idea of the area, you/husband/wife will be working in?

Hope this helps a little.



Dubai schools

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------



## froggy

Hi Sigilli3, Thanks a lot for your answer!
We just found out yesterday that we will be moving to Dubai next summer.
We don't mind commuting to work but would like the kids to be as close to school as possible so we would chose a house based on the location of the school.
We have in the past and will in the future move internationally so British, US or IB curriculum would suit perfectly. In terms of school fees, after London, nothing could scare us and we should have the budget.

We would want the best school in terms of academics so that in the long term the kids would be well prepare to access ivy league schools in the US, UK or France.
Also, we would like the school to be as international as possible in terms of the student composition. Good infrastructure (lab, science and computer rooms, gym etc) and facilities and a faculty with graduate degrees. Possibility to learn other languages.

I thought that waiting lists may be long to the best schools so I would like to start the process early. However, given the current economic situation this may change a bit  

If you have any further resources I could look at, I would greatly appreciate it! ... Also any names of schools 

Thanks a lot

Froggy


----------



## adiwsusanto

I did what you have to do last year when my family joined me. At that time the waiting list is just pathetic so I end up with a newly open school (new campus). Since it's new, we had some problems in the first terms but I'm happy with them right now. The school is Raffles International school. I can't post the link yet but I think you will find it when you google. 

Schools I have considered were kings dubai, safa school, horizon school. My kids were 6 & 4 back then. I applied in Feb for Sep terms but all these 3 were fully book. I don;t think that's the case now as many expats are leaving the country.

good luck


----------



## Littleover_Ram

Hi,

Not sure where you'll end up living but we decided to live in Mirdif and looked at a three schools. Uptown School was very full and we could only get ona waiting list at best. That narrowed it down to two - Royal Dubai School and Star International.

Star International is a new school and at the moment has a small area housing years 1 through to 4 or 5 I believe. They'll move to the adjoining much larger premises in September ready for next year. Its all constructed but just being kitted out I understand. The smaller area will then house the kindergarten classes whilst the bigger bit will become a fully fledged school up to year 8 or 9 I should imagine. The headmaster is excellent and very helpful indeed. The school is well located, pretty central in Mirdif and away from other schools so traffic should be ok.

Because they couldn't offer a year 3 place for one of our sons (they don't have enough children for a year 3 just yet) we decided to go with Royal Dubai (a Gems school) in the end. Both our boys are there (years 1 and 3) and are enjoying life there. Its a well established school now with excellent facilities. Its just outside Mirdif but not by much and the bus service is very good as it picks the children up from their doorsteps.

Hope this helps but feel free to get in touch if you need any further info.


----------



## KINGSENNA

JESS in Arabian Ranches...if you get places ? It is an excellent school in a predominantly expat residential area!
+97143619019


----------



## kmarcel

The following schools: JESS (Jumeirah English Speaking School) in the Arabian Ranches (British Curriculum), and DAA (Dubai American Academy) in Al Barsha (American Curriculum) have excellent reputations, however, they are hard to get into and are a quite expensive. If your children are on the younger side (in their primary years), GCS (Greenfield Community School) in the Green Community (International Baccalaureate Curriculum) is also an excellent choice. It is a new school (only a couple years old), so it is easier to get into. It is in the process of developing their middle years programme, which should be better developed by the time you arrive next year. They will be offering the IB Diploma (this programme is known around for its high standard of education) for the high school years, but this is down the road. It probably won't be ready for several more years. (Just breaking ground for the facility this year.) Anyway, hope this helps!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rss

Froggy, the best 'British Grammar' school here is Repton School. Repton comes from the UK (midlands). You can check their website reptondubai.org Its quite expensive but definelty the best and propah 'grammar' school, and also called the 'Hogwards' of Dubai. My daughter (6) just got admitted. Session starts from Sep 10. Admission is going on now and until end of March 10, if I am not wrong. Another famous school amonst people moving in from Europe/US is called JESS jess.sch.ae
there are couple of other IB/IGCSE schools but the above two are the best - as in the reviews, infrastructure, and facilitites.

Now for residing it really depends on various things;
1. affordability
2. apartment or villa
3. beach side or not

But the long and short of it is - if you are looking for a quite and good quality life in a villa with your own garden, the best place is the Arabian Ranches in Dubai. It is a self contained gated community with about 5000 villas ranging from 2-10 bedrooms, landscaped gardens, community swimming pools, parks, golf course and a polo club next door. Repton is 20 mins drive from here, JESS is within the community itself. But the waiting list at JESS may be well over 3 years!! Isnt too bad at Repton but you need to move fast. Typically, a 3 bed villa would cost you about AED150,000/year on rent. We live in the Ranches ourselves so can avouch for the qulaity of life IF you are the quiet, garden types. about 20-30 mins drive from downtown dubai. And absolutely safe! Community is totally international with people from all over the world lving here. and loads from the UK.

if you like the flash world, beach side, crowded, you got to choose Dubai Marina/Palm Jumeriah. Stupendously expensive and busy. But some people like it. we lived that side 2 years and got fed up and moved to the ranches last dec.

If you need any help or further advise, please let me know.

happy moving.

RS





froggy said:


> Hi, We will be moving to Dubai next summer 2010. I have two kids, who will be 6 and 4 by then. I would appreciate advice on schools in Dubai. Which ones (english speaking ones) are generally considered the best?
> We currently live in London where St Pauls and Westminster are condsidered some of the top ones.
> We would find accomodation depending on the location of the school.
> 
> I have never lived in the Middle East ( so far only Asia and South America) so any advice would be greatly appreciated it.


----------



## mrbig

RSS, do you happen to work for Repton School. And I truely doubt the original poster is going to come back to this post to look for an answer as this thread was made almost a year ago. I am sure she has found her answer by now. If you would like to help please reply to posts on the first page as bringing these old threads back to the front just clutter the forum. Thank you for trying to help out and answer questions.


----------



## jessel

mrbig said:


> RSS, do you happen to work for Repton School. And I truely doubt the original poster is going to come back to this post to look for an answer as this thread was made almost a year ago. I am sure she has found her answer by now. If you would like to help please reply to posts on the first page as bringing these old threads back to the front just clutter the forum. Thank you for trying to help out and answer questions.


Mr Big Mouth this thread helped me today as I had the same question..


----------



## mrbig

jessel said:


> Mr Big Mouth this thread helped me today as I had the same question..


Fantastic.


----------



## UKJ

RSS - Thanks for taking the time to share that information, I found it helpful too.

I have heard that Repton has had some teething problems, being such a new school, and that the school isn't finished yet, so has lots of building work going on. Is this true or are these unfounded rumours/resolved problems? Is there anyone else who has had a bad/good experience with Repton?


----------



## Andy Capp

froggy said:


> Hi, We will be moving to Dubai next summer 2010. I have two kids, who will be 6 and 4 by then. I would appreciate advice on schools in Dubai. Which ones (english speaking ones) are generally considered the best?
> We currently live in London where St Pauls and Westminster are condsidered some of the top ones.
> We would find accomodation depending on the location of the school.
> 
> I have never lived in the Middle East ( so far only Asia and South America) so any advice would be greatly appreciated it.


There aren't any, they're all useless, if you want to give your child a decent education send them to a private school in England.

After all, that's what the Arabs do....


----------



## thaigab

jessel said:


> Mr Big Mouth this thread helped me today as I had the same question..


Me too , but I'll start another thread as I'll maybe get more replies


----------



## Bongo10

jessel said:


> Mr Big Mouth this thread helped me today as I had the same question..


Helped me too


----------



## Bongo10

froggy said:


> Hi, We will be moving to Dubai next summer 2010. I have two kids, who will be 6 and 4 by then. I would appreciate advice on schools in Dubai. Which ones (english speaking ones) are generally considered the best?
> We currently live in London where St Pauls and Westminster are condsidered some of the top ones.
> We would find accomodation depending on the location of the school.
> 
> I have never lived in the Middle East ( so far only Asia and South America) so any advice would be greatly appreciated it.


Froggy
Have you moved? What school did you chose? Whhere did you chose to live? How much did school cost?


----------



## Dannysigma

To be honest, it is virtualy impossible to say that any one school is 'better' than another - it really depends on your child and what they make of it. This is true in Dubai (where the best you can really say is that one school is more expensive than another, and schools in Dubai generally tend to be run as a business first and an educational establishment second) and in the UK (I would seriously disagree with anyone who claims that UK private schools are _generally _better than state schools in any other ways than garnering influence - the teachers in UK private schools are nearly always ones who couldn't cut it in the state system and the social education in private schools in seriously lacking, but that's a different matter). 

However, that isn't to say that there are no bad schools in Dubai!

The best bet in Dubai is to decide where you are living and then ask for people's experience of schools in that area.


----------



## chrissyechristine

Good morning All, We will be moving to Dubai this summer and my 16 year old daughter would have started her IB program here in Miami, Florida at Gulliver Schools in August. Can anyone recommend a school with a highly accredited art program for IB. Thank you!


----------



## SeattleJennifer

Hi, I am also moving to Dubai this fall, probably in October...so school will have already started. Anyone aware of any home-schooling co-ops or clubs in Dubai? We do have a school allowance of 35,000 for primary and 55000 for secondary but it seems all schools have a waiting list... any other suggestions? Also, anyone with an opinion of which is the best, but most affordable place to live with 3 kids? We're used to space to play and a yard...or a place to ride a bicycle... open to any suggestions. The housing allowance is 140 per yr. 
One more thing...it seems like many ex=pats have housekeeping....I've never been so lucky... how much does that cost?


----------



## Elphaba

SeattleJennifer said:


> Hi, I am also moving to Dubai this fall, probably in October...so school will have already started. Anyone aware of any home-schooling co-ops or clubs in Dubai? We do have a school allowance of 35,000 for primary and 55000 for secondary but it seems all schools have a waiting list... any other suggestions? Also, anyone with an opinion of which is the best, but most affordable place to live with 3 kids? We're used to space to play and a yard...or a place to ride a bicycle... open to any suggestions. The housing allowance is 140 per yr.
> One more thing...it seems like many ex=pats have housekeeping....I've never been so lucky... how much does that cost?


Home-schooling is permitted and there is an group ( a google search of home-schooling in Dubai would find it)

See first letter on this link for other useful info

Home schooling, bank transfers and pay for overtime - The National Newspaper
-


----------



## furryboots

SeattleJennifer said:


> Hi, I am also moving to Dubai this fall, probably in October...so school will have already started. Anyone aware of any home-schooling co-ops or clubs in Dubai? We do have a school allowance of 35,000 for primary and 55000 for secondary but it seems all schools have a waiting list... any other suggestions? Also, anyone with an opinion of which is the best, but most affordable place to live with 3 kids? We're used to space to play and a yard...or a place to ride a bicycle... open to any suggestions. The housing allowance is 140 per yr.
> One more thing...it seems like many ex=pats have housekeeping....I've never been so lucky... how much does that cost?


JESS primary is a little over AED36k a year so you're there or thereabouts. Don't know how much secondary schools are but I guess your allowance is in the right ballpark.

Housing - Al Barsha seems to have some sizeable properties at reasonable (for Dubai) prices although AED140k isn't particularly high, especially when you want a villa.

Housekeeping - expect to pay around AED2k/month


----------



## erikab727

froggy said:


> Hi, We will be moving to Dubai next summer 2010. I have two kids, who will be 6 and 4 by then. I would appreciate advice on schools in Dubai. Which ones (english speaking ones) are generally considered the best?
> We currently live in London where St Pauls and Westminster are condsidered some of the top ones.
> We would find accomodation depending on the location of the school.
> 
> I have never lived in the Middle East ( so far only Asia and South America) so any advice would be greatly appreciated it.




hello 

I've been living in the uae since I was 9 and I'm 18 now and know the importance of a good school. For now, your children are very young so do not worry too much about what school they will go to. However, the school that is best really depends. I'm assumung you would want them to study the british syllabus so the best schools for that would be:

1. Jumeirah College (quite pricey but is VERY british so your kids would feel right at home)
2. Wellington primary school (in a popular location and has a good reputation)
3. St.marys catholic high school is a cheap school and does not offer many fancy things like big gyms or swimming pools, the staff is mainly indian and it is very strict. The great thing about it is that you pretty much have a guarantee of outstanding gcse results coz they really push their students to reach their potential.

Another thing that would help you out A LOT is to simply go onto the KHDA website..there you will find a list of all the schools in the uae..you can narrow your search down by selecting prefered emirate, syllabus and so on and then you will see the schools rating which can vary from outstanding to unsatisfactory. Good luck and apply soon, most good schools fill up fast (most also require an entrance exam in english and math to be taken).


----------



## erikab727

Taz said:


> Can any one help? We have 2 children and want to know how much schools cost per year in UK pound. Thanks Tara



Hello 

I cant be bothered to use a currency converter right now but fees in schools in dubai vary tromendously.. they could be from 5000 dhs to 70 000+ dhs per year..it really depends on how fancy the school is and its facilities. If you are on a low budget, send them to St. Marys catholic high school 9they produce kick ass GCSE results), if not..you could consider english college, jumeirah college or wellington.

Check out the KHDA website for more info and school ratings


----------



## justlooking

chrissyechristine said:


> Good morning All, We will be moving to Dubai this summer and my 16 year old daughter would have started her IB program here in Miami, Florida at Gulliver Schools in August. Can anyone recommend a school with a highly accredited art program for IB. Thank you!


YOu probably already found a place, but the arts facilities at GEMS World Academy are amazing and it's an IB school. I'm really not sure about the program itself, but we took a tour and the facilities are first rate.


----------



## DarrylCox

Can anyone tell me if they have children in the Dubai English Speakings School (DESS), how are the kids finding it, how do you rate it, what are the yearly fees. My children are 10 and 8

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## bonk

DarrylCox said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have children in the Dubai English Speakings School (DESS), how are the kids finding it, how do you rate it, what are the yearly fees. My children are 10 and 8
> 
> Thanks
> Darryl


1. No, don't have children at DESS.
2. From what I hear, kids are happy there.
3. Most would rate it one of the top British schools in Dubai.
4. About 33k unless gone up for 2010-2011.


----------



## DarrylCox

*Dubai Schools List*

Hi Expats,

Someone posted a flat list of schools on this website; however unfortunately I cannot find it. Any chance someone can re-post, as the middle east website for schools in Dubai, appears not to list all available.

Thanks in Advance
Darryl.


----------



## bonk

DarrylCox said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Someone posted a flat list of schools on this website; however unfortunately I cannot find it. Any chance someone can re-post, as the middle east website for schools in Dubai, appears not to list all available.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Darryl.


This one?

Dubai schools

Was posted earlier in the topic ... but doesn't include most government schools. Should have all private schools though.

Or check the KHDA website which has both government and private schools. And also inspection reports for each school.

Untitled Page


----------



## DarrylCox

bonk said:


> This one?
> 
> Dubai schools
> 
> Was posted earlier in the topic ... but doesn't include most government schools. Should have all private schools though.
> 
> Or check the KHDA website which has both government and private schools. And also inspection reports for each school.
> 
> Untitled Page


Perfect, Thanks
Darryl


----------



## bonk

DarrylCox said:


> Perfect, Thanks
> Darryl


You're welcome. Good luck with the search  ...


----------



## sushilsingh

hi forum members,
my child is currently studying in year-8 in ealing and we are looking for nearest available (private secondary/high school) in Palm dubai (especially close to fairmont residences) in November 2011. DBS is far and road seems very busy in the morning. i would be grateful if anyone can pls adv me schools in palm dubai area. thanks n bst regds, 
sushil


----------



## traveldaze

Are the majority of the schools in Dubai, consider english as a second language?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Schools for expats are private schools. You pick the school your child will attend based on your desires. If you want a indian, pakistani, german, french school, most likely you would be able to find one that teaches in that languae. If you want an english based school, you will not have any issues in the uae as most the western expats are british.


----------



## TallyHo

There are no schools on the Palm itself.

The closest school is probably Dubai College in Al Sufouh, which is the premier English speaking secondary school in Dubai and very competitive to gain entry. 

Further afield is Regents in the Greens (about average for an international school) and Wellington International (also about average). Dubai British School is bog standard. Near DBS is Emirates International School - Meadows, and there's another EIS in Umm Suqeim. 

School places anywhere in Dubai are hard to find, even at the bog-standard international schools. The better schools are usually booked solid for years with long waiting lists. You probably won't have much choice but to take the school that accepts you, but you do have in your advantage that your child is in Year 8, which is easier to find places compared to the lower primary years, which are heavily oversubscribed. All in all, if you want to find a school 'close by' the best strategy is to find the school first, then find a place to live nearby. You may very well find that the only option is 1/2 hours away from the Palm!

Still, moving a child over in November will be difficult but you will have better chances in January as there will be families leaving mid-year. Have you considered keeping your child at her British school through the Christmas holidays and have her come over in January?




sushilsingh said:


> hi forum members,
> my child is currently studying in year-8 in ealing and we are looking for nearest available (private secondary/high school) in Palm dubai (especially close to fairmont residences) in November 2011. DBS is far and road seems very busy in the morning. i would be grateful if anyone can pls adv me schools in palm dubai area. thanks n bst regds,
> sushil


----------



## traveldaze

Oh I didn't know that was how it worked, so its all personal preference or what is best for the child?


----------



## Jynxgirl

And what you can afford!!


----------



## Tony0202

My advice would be to get in touch with schools once you have shortlisted and keep in touch till you arrive in November. Most schools (other than the new schools which have started in 2011) may not have admissions available in general. However, if there are kids leaving school in the next 2 months (such possibilities exist in Dubai due to highly mobile expat population), you could get a chance to get an admission.

The other choice is to look for a school which has started operating from either 2010 or 2011 (you might not find something very close to The Palm).

Rgds,


----------



## Daiyan

Hi,
I heard GEMS Wellington International School has very good standard and has outstanding rating from Dubai Education Ministry. We are planning to move in next year from Toronto. Any one knows good apartments or villas near this school.
Appreciate the help.
Regards,
Daiyan


----------



## delgado

Hi! 
my children started at Wellington this September, and they're very happy about it. year 10 & 12.
We live on the Palm, and it takes us 15 minutes to get there, mornings & afternoons.
Cheers!


----------



## delgado

Hi!
Wellington is a 15 minutes drive from the Palm.
Great school too. My children started there in september, in year 10 & 12.
There's a huge waiting list for the smaller years, but I don't know for year 8.
Dubai College is pretty close but only takes students with excellent track records.
Good luck!
http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Tony B

need help, new on this site (so a bit lost) got a couple of hopeful jobs in dubai and would like to bring the family over but heres the rub, my wife is Philippino she and the kids have Philippino pasports ( i can sort that out with the embasy in Dubai if and when)the kids are 4 8 and 12 what is a good rental price to pay on a two bed apartment and their level of education is not the same as the UK for there age, any sugestions???


----------



## HoustonExpact

If there was a choice between Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy, which one would be a better one? I can't decide between these two for my 5 year old. I need reviews from parents with children in either schools. 
Thanks!


----------



## Beamrider

[/snip/?[/quote]

Please stop bumping dead threads and spamming your trade.
This is frowned upon.


----------



## alexiseball

Has anyone heard of Al Mawakeb School? How is it for 4th/5th grade. Is it a high quality school academically? I am American with a 4th and 5th grader. I would prefer an American system but am open if the school is high quality. I would also like them to learn Arabic and so am interested in a school that uses a dynamic bilingual system.


----------



## BBmover

alexiseball said:


> Has anyone heard of Al Mawakeb School? How is it for 4th/5th grade. Is it a high quality school academically? I am American with a 4th and 5th grader. I would prefer an American system but am open if the school is high quality. I would also like them to learn Arabic and so am interested in a school that uses a dynamic bilingual system.


No, it's not and you would be best to stick with an American curriculum if that is your preference. 
Children will learn Arabic as an additional language at school.


----------



## alexiseball

Thanks


----------



## churchielondon

We've just been offered a place in year 8 in the new GEMS metropole, motor city as we'll be living in victory heights. Have also tested and applied to Dubai British School. Anyone have a view on which would be better? 
Thanks!


----------



## lxinuk

churchielondon said:


> We've just been offered a place in year 8 in the new GEMS metropole, motor city as we'll be living in victory heights. Have also tested and applied to Dubai British School. Anyone have a view on which would be better? Thanks!


Hi, DBS has been rated Good for the past five years and has a good reputation. I have no personal experience of either school but have not heard negativity about DBS.
Metropole is new. Gems have a good reputation for giving a good education. New schools often take some time to get up and running.
If you want to have brand new, excellent facilities, excited and energetic staff and top technology, with a huge number of supporting schools around Dbx go Metropole. if you want proven steady track record go DBS.
Schools are a very personal choice.


----------



## melmc

Hello.

I've been scrolling through these school posts. I've been trying to find a school/sixthform college for my 16yr old (soon to be 17) daughter. This would be to join yr 12 as she wants to take her A levels.

We are british living in Sweden . She is fluent in both Swedish and English but the education system here is similar to the American system ...very loosely as in points system.....although my daughter wanted to go back into the British curriculum to take her A levels. We are looking at relocating to Dubai after the summer BUT if I don't get there for the start of term in September we are going to find it very difficult to get her in mid term..anywhere! The feedback is that they don't like students starting midterm as the course so intense she will miss out...which is understandable....or they just won't accept a new student mid term. I've also been told that even if we were to put off moving until the next year ... She couldn't go back a year as they are very strict in accepting students who are not in the correct age range....ie if she was 18 but trying to start year 12 which has a age range for 17 year olds... So politely speaking we are pretty much screwed as far as getting her educated in preparation for university.

So now the whole relocation has come in to question! An alternative has been bashed about....she could stay here and continue her education here... She has two more years ( 3 years sixth form here) and come out at every holiday. We have her grandparents here and her aunts and uncle. It is very common for students from the countryside to flat share at this age here in the towns and cities so she is loving the idea if staying with her friends and school and flat share. We would relocate without her until she finished school. 

I can't find am alternative in Dubai.....even looked at B-Tech courses.....but nothing offered interests her! She wants to study government and politics!!! 

Now I feel awful at the thought of leaving her although it would be the best option for her educationally.....on my own behalf the relocation is due to a very positive career opportunity ......now I'm not so sure!


----------

